# Utube



## richalisoviejo (May 24, 2009)

I live this Utube video. Wanted to share. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VUnLkt960w


----------



## Yvonne G (May 24, 2009)

That's pretty darned scarey!

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (May 24, 2009)

VERY scarey.


----------



## Candy (May 24, 2009)

I was just waiting to see the dog chomp down on that Sulcata, but then I remembered that Rich posted this and he wouldn't do that to us.


----------



## desertsss (May 24, 2009)

Very cute, but yah...scary especially after gummybearpoops story this week about her stars.


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 24, 2009)

I thought it was cute, as my cat would never even think of touching Henry, now the baby I have kept him away from him.


----------



## Stazz (May 24, 2009)

Awww gosh darn it, Youtube is blocked at my work grrrrr. Lol. Will have to watch that when I'm home this evening!


----------



## Isa (May 25, 2009)

Cute Video Rich but scary. Henry is a very brave tortoise


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 25, 2009)

that was so funny! The poor dog..... took very calmly!!


----------

